# Форум 1С > Система налогообложения (ОСНО, УСНО, ЕНВД) >  товарная накладная в 1С 8.2

## пани Моника

Добрый день, господа! Я бухгалтер опытный, а на 8.2 только перехожу. Вот проблема: в накладную нужно внести несколько одноименных позиций с разными ценами. Например, чашка 1 руб., чашка  3 руб., чашка 7 руб. Почему программа заносит в одну строку и меняет количество и сумму? Можно ли записать несколькими строками? Заранее извините за примитив.

----------

